# Repair old Pella folding door?



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi;
I have a 30+yr old Pella folding door. The springs have popped out or broken between one or two of the panels. Is there any way to repair this?
See photos below:
Thanks
FW


----------



## bkanick (Jan 17, 2017)

Did you find a way to repair the pins and springs on your 30+ year old Pella door, by any chance?
Thanks, bkanick


----------

